# Geneza Pharmaceuticals GP Results



## Justinbro (Jun 14, 2011)

Would love to know what people who have tried GP have to say. GP seems to have a lot of rare gear like MENT, MHN, TNE, Oral Tren, ect. I personally was a total nonresponder to Oral Tren from Naps but my buddy got night sweats and insomnia at half my dose so I cant really say it was bunk, but have been hesitant trying the other gear I want to mentioned above. So if anyone has tried them and can provide specific details on dosing and gains I think it would be beneficial to everyone.


----------



## Mikebeasley69 (Jun 14, 2011)

ive heard mixed reviews bro but never tried any so cant really say


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 15, 2011)

I have a few from them and still on their products.  First off, my cutting I dropped sizes and all were wanting their stuff. The T3, and Var, clen, are what I have of theirs...I hate Clen, and would not like to continue, but just started so not too sure...will get back to you on that.

My tren is not from their product line, but can say their var is great.  I want to try a couple other companies and will be looking over it soon.

Their stuff is good, but again too early in the race to say, I just started this gear stuff, in a year or more I will be able to say yes or no.


----------



## Mr.BIG (Jun 15, 2011)

Prop- G2G

Deca- G2G

Anastrozole- G2G

Clomid- G2G


----------



## SuperLift (Jun 15, 2011)

Untill now I've heard nothing good


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 15, 2011)

I used GP test cyp and deca during my last blast, and i wasn't too happy with the results. but their anadrol i loved
test cyp 600mg
deca 450mg
anadrol 100-150mg


----------



## Mr.BIG (Jun 15, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> I used GP test cyp and deca during my last blast, and i wasn't too happy with the results. but their anadrol i loved
> test cyp 600mg
> deca 450mg
> anadrol 100-150mg


 
Hmm, I had real good results with there deca! Good strength gains and size!


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 15, 2011)

Mr.BIG said:


> Hmm, I had real good results with there deca! Good strength gains and size!


 
I mean the results weren't too bad off of 14 weeks so far up 24lbs but depends how much i loose when i stick in the anavar


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 15, 2011)

I was totally unimpressed by GP Anadrol.  As a matter of fact, I had about 10 Korean Anadrol left over from the early 2000's that I ran on days I didn't run the GP and they blew the GP out of the water.  I always wondered why I read people were eating 150mg of Anadrol a day and now I know why.  GP A isn't in the same time zone as the old Korean A or Syntex A.


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 21, 2011)

So, had to give a head's up on their Clen,


I haven't had the food to mouth syndrome in a long time; in fact I just returned to my diet pill and had better results then the 2 weeks on their  Clen. May it had been a bad batch? Can't say that with only my points of interests by experiences, so my other party that was on it, said too bitchy  didn't give the results as well...She said it kinda plays a trigger point of making one short tempered. 

Won't be back for them


----------



## yerg (Jun 21, 2011)

I have thier dbol and anadrol.  havent tried the anadrol, but am happy with the gp dbol


----------



## VonEric (Jun 21, 2011)

There Dbol is DEF G2G went from 224 to 246 in 3 weeks with its help... Good strength increases. Clen ...mmmm not quite sure on it


----------



## romemachine250 (Jun 21, 2011)

what are some experiences with their test? their prices are almost to good to be true... im torn between some dragon pharm and geneza cyp... any good or bad experiences guys?


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Jun 22, 2011)

I made a thread last month involving my first GP cycle. I think it could help a lot of people out who might be skeptical.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/n...l-naps-review-bloodwork-pics.html#post2310586


----------



## blazeftp (Jun 22, 2011)

Used there.
Test E
Test P
Deca
Dbol
Aromasin
Nolvadex
Clomid
Proviron
NPP

All where great product and did exactly what they where supposed to do.
Got some Great gains.


----------



## dav1dg90 (Jun 22, 2011)

Their Drol is SHYTTTT even at fucking 200mgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I even PMed Gxr64 about it for a good 3 to 4 weeks and I still have every PM and nothing!!!!!! Naps did nothing about it either and I even submitted tickets. All they said is I must be a non responder, but every other Drol I have taken I blew up atleast 25lbs each time in a 5 weeks period!!!! I almost felt like they were flat out calling me a liar. I also didn't like their Adex as I am gyno prone and it didn't help a single bit with my estrogen control for some reason but it's all good im over trying to get ahold of them. But I can say some of their Test Cyp,EQ,Var,and TNE were good, to be exact 2 vials of Test Cyp and 2 vials of EQ and they were from two different batches Gp401 and Gp112 of the Cyp and I can't remember the exact batches for the EQ but Gp401 Test Cyp were g2g. But just like what everyone says you get what you pay for, so that means no more bargain shopping for me lol!!!! When there is great products out there like Z-Line and the new Euro line and ofcourse if you want to be safe and know exactly what your taking just stick with Human Grade. But hey im not trying to knock Naps in anyway but in my expierence with service and quality they are now in void for me!!!!!!


----------



## yerg (Jul 7, 2011)

dav1dg90 said:


> Their Drol is SHYTTTT even at fucking 200mgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I even PMed Gxr64 about it for a good 3 to 4 weeks and I still have every PM and nothing!!!!!! Naps did nothing about it either and I even submitted tickets. All they said is I must be a non responder, but every other Drol I have taken I blew up atleast 25lbs each time in a 5 weeks period!!!! I almost felt like they were flat out calling me a liar. I also didn't like their Adex as I am gyno prone and it didn't help a single bit with my estrogen control for some reason but it's all good im over trying to get ahold of them. But I can say some of their Test Cyp,EQ,Var,and TNE were good, to be exact 2 vials of Test Cyp and 2 vials of EQ and they were from two different batches Gp401 and Gp112 of the Cyp and I can't remember the exact batches for the EQ but Gp401 Test Cyp were g2g. But just like what everyone says you get what you pay for, so that means no more bargain shopping for me lol!!!! When there is great products out there like Z-Line and the new Euro line and ofcourse if you want to be safe and know exactly what your taking just stick with Human Grade. But hey im not trying to knock Naps in anyway but in my expierence with service and quality they are now in void for me!!!!!!


 

Damn, i have yet to try the anadrol.  I hope mine is ok.


----------



## Jess999 (Jul 7, 2011)

I just ran Geneza Pharm test e and I got solid gains, more than 20 lbs., and I'm delighted. Would definitely run GP gear again.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Jul 7, 2011)

Jess999 said:


> I just ran Geneza Pharm test e and I got solid gains, more than 20 lbs., and I'm delighted. Would definitely run GP gear again.



More than 20lbs??

How much Test and for how long? 

any other compounds at all?


----------



## BigBird (Jul 7, 2011)

I thought the Test Cyp was gtg but I expected more from the GP Dbol. Labeled as 50mg Tabs but IMO there is no way it was truly 50mg. I am a quick responder to Dbol in general, have done almost a dozen different types and the best overall was the Russian Dbol in the mid 90s (teeny tiny round white tabs). Only 10-20mg of that Russian Dbol blew the 50mg GP D-Crap outta the water. No comparison. Night and day. GP Arimidex also works for me but my poor buddy gets nothing out of it. Flip a coin I guess.  Oh yeah, I've done the GP Deca and it was gtg.


----------



## Jess999 (Jul 7, 2011)

MrSaturatedFat said:


> More than 20lbs??
> 
> How much Test and for how long?
> 
> any other compounds at all?



Yeah, about 22 lbs over 10 weeks (195 to 217 lbs). I also ran oral dbol with it for a week but I had to stop it because it gave me really horrible diarrhea. Otherwise just test e. I can't wait to run it again in the fall, but I think I'll add deca or some other injectable compound to the mix. (I think orals are a bad idea for me, as I have a really weak stomach.)


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 7, 2011)

Their test was just okay. Dbol and Winny were legit.


----------



## Rambo88 (Jul 7, 2011)

In the middle of my gp test e and dbol i gained tons of water weight but after week 2 i started to look solid, im up 20 pounds after week 3 naps and gp are both G2G im only on this forum cuz the forums for naps are no good


----------



## OutWhey (Jul 7, 2011)

Dang that is VERY good OP!! Some of the best gains I have even seen. I know GP is awesome but DANG


----------



## ROID (Jul 7, 2011)

Hit or miss. 

World Pharma is the only way to go.


----------



## powerhouse212 (Jul 20, 2011)

OutWhey said:


> Dang that is VERY good OP!! Some of the best gains I have even seen. I know GP is awesome but DANG



what have u used from gp so far?

so far gp has been very good to me


----------



## M4A3 (Jul 20, 2011)

Nightowl said:


> I have a few from them and still on their products.  First off, my cutting I dropped sizes and all were wanting their stuff. The T3, and Var, clen, are what I have of theirs...I hate Clen, and would not like to continue, but just started so not too sure...will get back to you on that.
> 
> *My tren* is not from their product line, but can say their var is great.  I want to try a couple other companies and will be looking over it soon.
> 
> Their stuff is good, but again too early in the race to say, I just started this gear stuff, in a year or more I will be able to say yes or no.



Wait, what? You're a chick and on Tren?


----------



## powerhouse212 (Jul 22, 2011)

Justinbro said:


> Would love to know what people who have tried GP have to say. GP seems to have a lot of rare gear like MENT, MHN, TNE, Oral Tren, ect. I personally was a total nonresponder to Oral Tren from Naps but my buddy got night sweats and insomnia at half my dose so I cant really say it was bunk, but have been hesitant trying the other gear I want to mentioned above. So if anyone has tried them and can provide specific details on dosing and gains I think it would be beneficial to everyone.



thats funny because i have a friend on another forum that said the gp oral tren was so strong he had to cease use..

lot of mixed reviews for sure


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jul 22, 2011)

powerhouse212 said:


> thats funny because i have a friend on another forum that said the gp oral tren was so strong he had to cease use..
> 
> Lot of mixed reviews for sure


 


*pfffft!!!!   *


----------



## bmw (Jul 22, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> I mean the results weren't too bad off of 14 weeks so far up 24lbs but depends how much i loose when i stick in the anavar



how the fuck are you not happy gaining 24 lbs in a cycle???

n00bs.  smh


----------



## bmw (Jul 22, 2011)

dav1dg90 said:


> Their Drol is SHYTTTT even at fucking 200mgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I even PMed Gxr64 about it for a good 3 to 4 weeks and I still have every PM and nothing!!!!!! Naps did nothing about it either and I even submitted tickets. All they said is I must be a non responder, but every other Drol I have taken I blew up atleast 25lbs each time in a 5 weeks period!!!! I almost felt like they were flat out calling me a liar. I also didn't like their Adex as I am gyno prone and it didn't help a single bit with my estrogen control for some reason but it's all good im over trying to get ahold of them. But I can say some of their Test Cyp,EQ,Var,and TNE were good, to be exact 2 vials of Test Cyp and 2 vials of EQ and they were from two different batches Gp401 and Gp112 of the Cyp and I can't remember the exact batches for the EQ but Gp401 Test Cyp were g2g. But just like what everyone says you get what you pay for, so that means no more bargain shopping for me lol!!!! When there is great products out there like Z-Line and the new Euro line and ofcourse if you want to be safe and know exactly what your taking just stick with Human Grade. *But hey im not trying to knock Naps in anyway *but in my expierence with service and quality they are now in void for me!!!!!!



lol @ this bullshit.  No, you're not knocking them at all.  And you're certainly not trying to promote another sponsor over them.  Not blatant at all.  No hidden motives.  lmfao!

Funny, i've ran their anadrol at 100mg/day for two weeks, a couple times now and each time I was up 15 lbs.

If you want to send me some Z-line or euro pharm drol I will try theirs too and give honest feedback.  GICH!!

Man the competition between sponsors here can be so brutal at times.  There's tons of people ordering gears here and at forums across the interwebs.  I don't think it's that finite of a pie.  There seems to be plenty to go around.

Z and naps are both good sources.  Too bad reps have to go around knocking the competition.


----------



## bmw (Jul 22, 2011)

ROID said:


> Hit or miss.
> 
> World Pharma is the only way to go broke.



fyp!


----------



## cane87 (Jul 25, 2011)

bmw said:


> fyp!



lol funny..

so far gp has been good to me ! havent tried everything yet, but so far so good


----------



## Silver Back (Jul 25, 2011)

bmw said:


> lol @ this bullshit.  No, you're not knocking them at all.  And you're certainly not trying to promote another sponsor over them.  Not blatant at all.  No hidden motives.  lmfao!
> 
> Funny, i've ran their anadrol at 100mg/day for two weeks, a couple times now and each time I was up 15 lbs.
> 
> ...



lol

I'll second this! I blew up on 100mg ed of GP drol. 

I would love to try that Z line in comparison


----------



## forwardhk (Jul 25, 2011)

Used:

Test e
Var
Nolva

Would use them again as excellent results. I have no hesitation to use them for all gear needs!


----------



## NoPainNoGain1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Ive used there test e, test c, sus, dbol, drol, anavar, 
all g2g!!! Best prices and best customer service. They cant be beat. Once they fix there shipping problems they will be unstoppable


----------



## bishop22 (Jul 25, 2011)

I'v ran GP several times.. always did me good, got the results i wanted and the gear was G2G.

I'v also ran Z's line, His products worked amazing also. It's best to trust your source before you order.

Most the time I dont take others advice from forums, their either trying to promote their source and bash others.. or how do i know the user is even taking the shit right? in terms of dieting, lifting routines, and experience in AAS.

Try the product, if you dont like it.. dont fuckin' buy it again, easy as that.


----------



## solidrock (Aug 8, 2012)

You cant get any better than geneza pharmacys products bros!! Everything GP ive gotten was top quality and there orals especially are excellent!


----------



## Usealittle (Aug 8, 2012)

theres got to be no product control.... some get great gains and others dont get shit but ripped off.... not gonna try them just yet.


----------



## diver27 (Feb 10, 2013)

Friend had ordered test e and it was clear oil.. waiting to see his results but I know the methan is gtg


----------



## diver27 (Feb 10, 2013)

And from experience I never had a bad gp product I dont understand when I see bad reviews... make sure product matches to the geneza homepage


----------

